# Sunset Point at Stillwater Resort (Alabama)



## maggie mae (Dec 23, 2005)

Looking at possibly trading into this II resort in 2006 and was hoping some folks on this board would please tell me more about it. I checked the reviews here but they were minimal and seemed to be dated (maybe 5-6 years old). Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Maggie Mae


----------



## Jestjoan (Dec 23, 2005)

StillWaters is on "our lake". We haven't stayed at the condos but I imagine they are nice. We belong to the SW Yacht Club and the Dixie Sailing Club, also on Lake Martin. There is a very nice marina at SW with a ship's store with snack food. The golf course clubhouse has the main restaurant now. You can rent pontoon boats at the marina. Lake Martin has about 750 miles of shoreline. I think you can rent sailboats and or take sailing lessons.

There are a few little stores near the resort and some other restaurants. Do not miss Moowalla for frozen custard. Chuck's Marina (farther away) has great pizza. I like the "algae." Their pizza is a bit pricey but very good.....The Cove is good and close. Niffer's and Oskar's (Oskar is female!) are other close restaurants.

Depending on when you are coming, we may be able to bring our pontoon boat up to take you for a spin. The lake has gotten busy between Memorial Day and Labor Day but pretty much empty otherwise. Week days wouldn't be bad.

I'll be glad to answer any questions. It would probably be a very quiet and relaxing vacation.

http://www.vetmed.auburn.edu/~birdric/SWYC/horbor point galleery.htm The top little building is the yacht club clubhouse. The other photo is the ship's store. There is live music during the summer on the weekend on the patio.

There is construction of more condos going on, so you might want to ask about that.


----------



## maggie mae (Jan 2, 2006)

Jestjoan,

Thanks for the reply and the pictures. We are thinking about a late March or an April visit. What kind of weather can we expect at that time of year? Other than playing golf what else is there to do at SW? Sorry if we seem ignorant of the location (we are) but both my husband and I are from the east coast so we don't know much about the area at all.

Maggie Mae


----------



## Jestjoan (Jan 2, 2006)

It's really hard to tell you what the weather is going to be like in March and April.....Today, I think, it was nearly 70 but that will change. Golfing, fishing and boating are the main activities around the lake. Dining, too. Check out www.lakemartin.com for more info. I'll try to think of some other sites for you. 

Dadeville and Alexander City are the closest towns to the lake. Montgomery and Birmingham are further away. 

I'll look up the websites for the two lake magazines for you.

If you want a relaxing time, Lake Martin may be for you (other than construction at the condos). If you want tons of activities etc., you may be bored.


----------



## Jestjoan (Jan 2, 2006)

www.lakemartinmagazine.com  is the newest publication.

www.lakemartinjournal.com  This was an ezine but didn't have enough advertising. I'm not certain how much info you can find. The editor said he'd update when possible.

Lake Martin Living is the name of the oldest publication but I haven't found a web site, yet.

There's hiking and geocaching around the lake. There is an abandoned gold mine.........


----------



## Jestjoan (Jan 3, 2006)

OOPS, I saw on the news last night that it got up to 81 yesterday!


----------



## Jestjoan (Jan 18, 2006)

Maggie Mae, you seem to have disappeared but more info for you.........

http://stillwatersra.com/home/content/view/30/44/

Download the map.

www.stillwatersgolf.com

www.harborpointe.net


----------

